# Hocking River



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

We want to take a canoe ride and dunk for smallies. Went last year from behind the Olde Dutch and did ok ( water was high and muddy), but that could be the reason we didn't see many rock formations. Whats the best location/trip to take?
Thanks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

My fav stretch to fish is put in besides the Radiostation in Nelsonville or behind Movies 10 and go down to the Plains / Chauncy Area That where Ive caught my most and Biggst fish. Use Black or Black and Blue Bitsy Bugs with a trailor on them you wont go wrong , Promise!


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

I've did good on the stretch he mentioned as well i can give you some good put in/takeout areas if you pm me.


----------



## eelboy (Dec 17, 2005)

Specifically where would your put in and take out spots be NOT your fishing spots. I would be using a kayak.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

thanks, I should have mentioned that I need to go out on one of the rent-a-ride trips. Or in other words I don't have a yak or canoe. What livery gives us the best shot?
When we went we used brown creature tubes with black specs and caught a few.
I can't believe they worked, cause they sure don't look like anything that swims


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If using a kayak , it would be easier to put in behind movies 10 , theres a road beside the theater that has River access, The taking out Right out side the Plains on Rt.682 theres access to and from the river there


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Eelboy , you dont need a Kayak or Canoe for the Strech I mentioned We just wade it every year and do just fine , theres some spots you'll need to swim or Stay close to bank , but its manageable


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Try the other canoe livery in Logan. It's called the Hocking Valley Canoe livery and is located on Chieftan Drive just a little past Kroger. They have an all day trip that starts above Rockbridge. This will bring you thru a lot of the rocky areas behind Rockbridge and Enterprise and eventually drop you back in Logan. You'll definitely come across some nice spots for 2 - 4 pounds smallies =) I have the best luck on Green Pumpkin Tubes and Senkos as well as Silver/Black 2" Shad Raps. Live craws are also the ticket.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

I could give you dozens of reasons NOT to use Hocking Valley Canoe Livery, but, Im biased as a close friend of mine owns and operates the Hocking Hills Canoe Livery. His Name is Aaron, and he's a true steward of the River. I used to guide smallmouth trips as a younger man, and have a decent grasp on the Hocking. Years ago a fella put up a wingdam in the Rockbridge area the caused a ton of silt to fill a lot of good smallie holes, but there are still a few above Logan. My best fish however seem to come from below Logan.

Give me a shout next time your down this way, and we'll go. Im proud of the fishing that the hocking has to offer, and Id be pleased to share it with others.

If you do go in a canoe- take an anchor, or at least something to slow you down. That way you can work areas a little more thoroughly. and Dont just look for rocky areas, your passing up half the good spots. And yes- the green pumpkin tubes are the HOTTEST thing to throw. Been using them for years now, nice to see others are catching on.


----------



## Bassbum (Mar 2, 2009)

I went Last Year(2008) several times. Had Caught On Average Of 8-10 Smallies. Because Of All The Snags, I Use Night Crawlers On A Crappie Size Hook And A Pinch Wieght. It's Alot Cheeper. You Will Snag Alot!!!


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

hows the river looking right now anyway anybody know? I know how it looks in athens but i want to go a little up the river and maybe try her out this weekend.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

As of yesterday the Hocking was a bit high but water color was perfect, if not alittle too clear for my liking. I've been fishing around campus looking for the first sauger and white bass of the year but haven't found them yet. Anyone catching anything around campus?

After reading your post, kmjschulz, I realized my post was completely pointless! Sorry!


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

haha thats ok atleast theres some life on this board, i know theres alot of people on here that fish the hocking regularly, they must be out fishing or something lol


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

well i went for about an hour and managed a 11 inch smallie on a mini rat-l-trap around the plains i wasn't wading just fishing from shore. The water was a little high but not that much, its a little more stained up there than in athens.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the area (Belpre) and to this board and am also looking for info on the Hocking and other good fishing areas. I did do some exploring last summer by canoe and have made a few float trips from the movie theater near Nelsonville down to Chaucey catching a number of smallies and spotted bass. Also used canoe livery to fish above logan and caught a large number of small smallies. If anyone has other good put-in/take-out locations I'd appreciate in info. Particularly looking for fishing areas/methods within 30 miles of Belpre as I now have a small jonboat as well and am ready to get out there. If anyone familiar with the area is willing to show me the ropes, drop me a line at jleephoto (at) gmail (dot) com.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The Hocking will get progressively better over the next few weeks for sauger and smallies. I live right on the river near Athens with a great hole within a 3 minute walk. I fished campus pretty hard for sauger last week and only managed one dwarf. In a few weeks it will get much better.

And the water is still a bit cold. I went ankle-deep last week when it was about 70 degrees out and as my feet started going numb, I realized I was not terribly smart.


----------

